# Need To Convert VHS To DVD



## Suntower (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm through with VHS. I still have a few dozen VHS tapes that will never be released on DVD so I'd like to convert them using my PC. I don't think my cheap-o PC clone has a built-in capture device so...

I was reading PC magazine and it recommended a product called 'ADS Video Express'.

Any good? Other recommendations?

THANKS!

---JC


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Suntower said:


> Hi, I'm through with VHS. I still have a few dozen VHS tapes that will never be released on DVD so I'd like to convert them using my PC...


Hi There!!! :wave::wave: ... you can read this article http://vhs-dvd-movies.classes.cnet.com :yes::yes:

I been thinking to do the same with some VHS and memories on 8mm ... but I been busy enjoying my HT :bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile: .... sometime in the future I will do it :scratchhead::scratchhead:


----------



## Mitch G (Sep 8, 2006)

If you have a digital camcorder, you can record to mini-dv and then burn DVDs using editing software. I did this for all my old VHS and hi-8 home movies. As I understand it, mini-dv is one of the best ways to store video for long-term.


Mitch


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

One of the biggest problems is keeping the audio in sync. There are several packages to do transfers from VHS to DVD, but make sure they have an audio sync feature. The problem usually shows up with longer videos. 

Canopus is probably one of the best cards available, but it costs a pretty penny too. 

My computer is a Medion and came with Power Cinema suite. Power VCR has worked well for me.


----------

